# Weed induced dr/dp - RECOVERED AFTER 3 WEEKS



## Simon2x (Jan 21, 2018)

.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

congrats on recovery)


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

3 weeks...thats sick man.


----------

